# photos from the MHU test



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thought you might enjoy these, the photographer did a great job. These are from the WESSA test where Tito became the first MHU Golden (I like saying that!).
I have to send these as links because I don't own them yet, although I am buying them. The one with the wing over his face is when he came all the way back blind, had to come in based on my voice, and heeled to the judge because he couldn't see me.

Handsome boy waiting to be released to hunt the field.
Melody Carranza

Returning to me blind, following my voice to get back. Bird was still alive, so he wasn't about to put it down to get a better hold on it.
Melody Carranza

Doing what he loves best!
Melody Carranza

Coming back from the water blind
Melody Carranza

Heading out for the water mark
Melody Carranza

Coming back with the water mark (pheasants don't float very well!)
Melody Carranza


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I LOVE these. They show so much happiness. And so nice to have photos of his big day - great memories. He is such an amazing dog. Shala is very proud of her daddy! She hopes he can give her some training hints some day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He plans to have them watch each other run field at the Golden National next year


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

these are so gorgeous!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Great pics. You can tell he absolutely loves it and is enjoying himself.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice photos.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great photos of your young man. I am impressed with what you both have accomplished  

I love his early sugar face :heartbeat, reminds me of my boy in a way


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

There is nothing I like better than seeing pictures of dogs doing what they were bred to do. While I don't hunt, I do love watching the joy on these dogs as they do what nature intended.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow such fantastic photos! I loved the one of the wing covering his eyes!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic photos of a truly great dog. There will be people many years from now saying, "I saw Tito win in the field."

BTW, a Clumber? And is that a really small Springer or a Cocker?

Sorry, but to my eye, a Golden looks natural in that setting, engaged in those activities.

The terrier was a surprise too.


Max


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the kind words. Tito loves upland hunting like absolutely nothing else in the world. He gets out there and generations of breeding just surface, and he knows just what to do.
A Clumber is a type of Spaniel, sort of like a basset hound with lots more fur I guess would be the best description. They are slow, methodical, and were bred to hunt in very, very heavy cover that other dogs either can't or won't go into. Not my preferred dog (obviously), but rather nice dogs.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I followed your links, but looked at all 151 photos. Not just Springers and Tito, but a mix of dogs including Labs, several types of Spaniels, and a Terrier of some sort too, were all competing.

The Springers bring back memories of my Dad's pack back when I was a small kid over 55 years ago. He had English Springers and English Setters. He was a hunting and fishing guide in upstate S.C. back in the 1950's

Max


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The terriers are Airedales. They are allowed to enter Spaniel hunt tests, and many do a really great job!


----------

